# RCI is back up



## BevL (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got in.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 16, 2011)

BevL said:


> Just got in.


and??????
What's new!


----------



## BevL (Oct 16, 2011)

I couldn't see anything that jumped out.


----------



## GPLACERS (Oct 16, 2011)

Points side looks like Weeks side now.  Only thing is it is not working to select units and I already noticed that RCI not showing  as many of the 30 day or less 7500-9000 point reservations.

Points values seems to of went up on some resorts.  Now come on Wyndham Hawaii resorts like Ka'eo Kai doubled in points?  I get 55,500 points a year for one of my resorts and they charge 64,000 points for same unit size?  This is BS.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 16, 2011)

The icons for Gold Crown and Silver Crown have been updated. The RCI Hospitality symbol is completely different. It's a hand holding a platter with 3 stars above it.

Different User Iinterface. The following tabs are shown:
Available units. Resort Details, Room Details, Area info, Reviews

I see floor plans for Wyndham National Harbor C194.

However, when I click on "available units" in Exchanges, we used to see the list of weeks by date and unit size. It was our choice how to sort the list. 
Now, a 3 month calendar pops up. I don't know what unit size I'm clicking on when I select a date. 
If I only want 2 br units, I have to "filter" that result by selecting unit size on the left hand frame. 

It looks like it's going to be harder to post Sightings.

edit: I still see the old "list" in Extra Vacations.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 16, 2011)

*Deposit Calculator not working on weeks side*

I've been trying to get the deposit calculator to work for the last 20 minutes and can't get it to show up on my monitor.  It will show parts of it, but not all, and can't get a TPU to show up at all for a specific resort/week/year.  Appears that not everything is working correctly yet.  Will try again in the morning.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 16, 2011)

*Recommendations link*

Under Ongoing Search there is a "recommendations" link that suggests resorts along the bottom of the page.


----------



## Conan (Oct 16, 2011)

My ongoing searches were OK (I search for specific resort #s, not regions), until I added a new resort to an existing search.  In the process of saving the new search all the existing resort numbers now appear in duplicate.

I"ll have to phone tomorrow and ask them to clean it up manually.  Hopefully I won't lose my place in line.


----------



## Brian201 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am on the site now.  Both weeks and points have new icons for the resort ratings and they offer suggestions for resorts you may like on the right side of the search results. There seems to be  a snag on the points side. I can search for resorts and it will show me the range of available check in dates but when I click on show available units, it will not show them so I can't pick one and reserve it. I tried the same on the weeks side and it works fine so they will have to work that out.


----------



## Conan (Oct 17, 2011)

The main change is on the Points side.  Searching is much improved, and you don't have to search once for Points properties and once again in Weeks.  This also means that for the first time you can see how many resorts a Points member can pull (both sides combined).

Tonight as a Platinum Points member I'm seeing 2,845 Resorts (of which 1,165 are USA).

On the Weeks side searching all available vacations (not limited by the trading power of my deposits), the comparable number is 2,628 (of which 1,134 are USA).

What say you, Mr. C.?


----------



## abbekit (Oct 17, 2011)

*Typical of RCI, If it ain't broke, break it.*

Can't get past the search for vacation (weeks side) before the site crashes on me.  Tried four times and gave up.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 17, 2011)

I cant even get to "available inventory"

The web site is not ready for prime time - I see a lot of calls to VC's in the future

I'll bet the wait will be over an hour all day monday


----------



## Conan (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, just when I learned how to find the Directory without logging off (it was on the 'Member Perqs" tab), they've moved it, actually to a better place (on the right, near 'favorite searches').

Now if I could only figure out where the Priority Access (Platinum) weeks are displayed....


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 17, 2011)

It looks like a pretty buggy initial release. (Certainly no surprise based on past experience.)

The new search on the Points side is awesome. I wish they would have added ongoing searches, though.

I'll have to dig deeper sometime this week. No time right now.  Besides, it's a bit too buggy.  I'm sure they'll have many of the more obvious ones fixed over the next day or two.


----------



## BevL (Oct 17, 2011)

It looked different appearance-wise but I didn't see anything really "new."  As well, the RCI info pages and in particular the "weeks enhancement" page didn't show anything new.

So all our speculation about points plus cash and stuff seems to be that - speculation.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 17, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> and??????
> What's new!


The 'Manage my deposits' page now shows Worldmark as an available deposit!  It never recognized my Worldmark ownership before!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't say I'm all that impressed. Points side seemed less buggy than weeks, but still a PITA. Why should that change?

Jim


----------



## JudyS (Oct 17, 2011)

I was seeing some very nice inventory, especially on RCI Points. I posted a few things on the Sightings board -- hope some Tuggers grab them! I'm sure there are other good things, but I am too tired to search any more.

I just booked a week at a very desirable resort (one of the ones I listed on Sightings) using RCI Points. 

I had a Points Platinum membership that expired in August, and and RCI showed my account as "owing" the $55 for another year of Points Platinum. I was required to pay $55 for another year of Points Platinum in order to book the week I wanted. I was planning to renew Points Platinum anyway--but I don't like that RCI didn't give me the option not to renew. (I imagine I could call during business hours and ask to cancel, but then the week I wanted might be gone.)


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 17, 2011)

If it makes you go date by date instead of showing you the whole picture that is indeed a huge aggravation and a ''disenhancement''.




hudshut said:


> The icons for Gold Crown and Silver Crown have been updated. The RCI Hospitality symbol is completely different. It's a hand holding a platter with 3 stars above it.
> 
> Different User Iinterface. The following tabs are shown:
> Available units. Resort Details, Room Details, Area info, Reviews
> ...


----------



## GPLACERS (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I noticed there is no way to get a weekly availability/unit listing by resort only.  I had a resort with 365+ units and had a big RCI Point range from like 11,000 to 80,000.  There is no way to get the listing of all available units at one resort to see which week is the 11,000 point week which I would love to take.  Would take me an hour to try all 365 starting dates individually...


----------



## Corinne (Oct 17, 2011)

*Search by date function broken*

The "Search by Date" function seems to be broken now (searching in weeks side).  The little calendars don't appear/pop up next to the date input fields anymore, and when I manually type in the dates I get an error.  Same on the Advanced Search page.  

Since we have to work around school vacation schedules, I used this search feature all the time.  Very painful to have it broken.  

-Corinne


----------



## cpnuser (Oct 17, 2011)

*Search*

Knowing about RCI's enchancements, I should have went ahead & booked a resort before they messed up the "search" area.No telling how long it will take them to straighten it out.  I can't believe RCI actually pays people to make a site worst.  Granted some parts may be better, but why can't the whole site be better.  Can't recall that ever being the case.


----------



## Mjpierce (Oct 17, 2011)

*Search not working in Chrome, no goodies*

Well, 
Plus side:  I like the new maps that clearly delineate the search areas- such as in Florida, where you can clearly see the various search regions.

Minus side:  
No glitch goodies/inventory (darn).
Search by date feature that sort of worked in Chrome no longer works at all (I used to have to put the dates in twice for it to work).

Michael


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 17, 2011)

*Bummer*

Can't get in at all to see any availability - nothing happens when I click on any of the locations.  Anyone else having problems?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Can't get in at all to see any availability - nothing happens when I click on any of the locations.  Anyone else having problems?


Yes, I am having problems, but I am at Disney's Boardwalk Villas with a very weak signal.  I assumed it was on my end, but maybe not.


----------



## magiroux (Oct 17, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Can't get in at all to see any availability - nothing happens when I click on any of the locations.  Anyone else having problems?



It worked at 6am, albeit slow, but now I am having the same issue as you


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 17, 2011)

It was working OK last night except for the deposit calculator. Now I can not do anything.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 17, 2011)

When I select 'search for a vacation' it logs me out.   Not encouraging. 

Points calc not working for me last night or today.


----------



## liborn2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Unable to review exchanges as well..can view points, my account, and most tabs..except to see the exchanges that are available..

Another fine mess RCI has gotten into.. 

Back to Interval..where the system rarely goes down...


----------



## saturn28 (Oct 17, 2011)

*You Get More Discount per Point with Points Partners*

You now get 10 cents per rci point. For me I am a platinum member with a maximum of 40,000 points I can use for points partners. It used to get $180 discount for 20,0000 points. I now get $200 discount for 20,000 points.


----------



## SherryS (Oct 17, 2011)

My saved searches are not working.....neither is search by map.  I can login, but nothing after that works!  Nice enhancement!


----------



## saturn28 (Oct 17, 2011)

SherryS said:


> My saved searches are not working.....neither is search by map.  I can login, but nothing after that works!  Nice enhancement!



I have the same problem and called RCI. The tech department said they are aware of the problems with online searching and not being able to view available weeks when you click on the resort. He said they hope to have it fixed sometime this morning.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 17, 2011)

Some of the things that don't work with IE work okay in Firefox.

Another nice addition is more details on room types.  For some resorts, I see more details about bedding configurations, square footages, and much more.


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 17, 2011)

HMMMM I just talked to RCI because the deposit calculator and they say everything is working perfectly for everyone????


----------



## janej (Oct 17, 2011)

Is the site down?   I cannot even see the home page.


----------



## khcruise (Oct 17, 2011)

janej said:


> Is the site down?   I cannot even see the home page.



Yes, it seems to be down.  I'm not able to get on either.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 17, 2011)

All I get is page cannot be displayed.  Then finally got the sign in page, then page cannot be displayed again.


----------



## HuskyJim (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't even get to rci.com.  Nothing.  Typical RCI.  

The absolute WORST web site of the hundreds I have used.  Consistently inferior.  Every time they "upgrade(?)", there are problems.

But I'm stuck with them, for now.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 17, 2011)

I like it - the search by calendar is cool.

1. zero in on resort you want 
2. select a month (then another if nada)
3. select a "check in"
4. select a "check out"
5. confirm

Cool


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 17, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Some of the things that don't work with IE work okay in Firefox.
> 
> Another nice addition is more details on room types.  For some resorts, I see more details about bedding configurations, square footages, and much more.



Yeah, looks better and works better under Firefox, including the calendars.  Only a couple of issues in Google Chrome, but calendars does work.  Lots of issues in IE, too many to specify including the calendar.

So, although there are problems/issues with the new web site, looks like most of them are IE issues.

This is the first time I accessed Tug using Chrome instead of IE.  Using chrome, if I type a typo, it shows up red - cool!


----------



## Larry (Oct 17, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Yeah, looks better and works better under Firefox, including the calendars.  Only a couple of issues in Google Chrome, but calendars does work.  Lots of issues in IE, too many to specify including the calendar.
> 
> So, although there are problems/issues with the new web site, looks like most of them are IE issues.
> 
> This is the first time I accessed Tug using Chrome instead of IE.  Using chrome, if I type a typo, it shows up red - cool!



Just downloaded chrome and was able to search RCI weeks inventory including all inventory even with higher TPU's. When I searched with IE it only showed available units that matched my TPU's.

Tried my RCI points account and can only view my account with Chrome or IE but get message when trying to do search that website is down and they are working on it.


----------



## happybaby (Oct 17, 2011)

it's working fine for me in weeks but when clicking on specific resorts the pictures are no longer there.  They show on the main screen which shows available units, but clicking on the individual resort, no picture.

Other then that, I haven't explored much further.


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 17, 2011)

I no longer see a $95 resort fee for DVCs.  Is that new??


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally got in.  Is the calculator working?  I can't seem to get it working.

I'm showing in my account that I have 3 weeks, 2011,12,13 available to deposit.  11 is already deposited and it's showing it's all one bedrooms which are all 2 bedrooms and my resort has to deposit it, I can't online to RCI so that's messed up.  All my deposits are there and my credits and confirmed week, so that's ok.


----------



## wptamo (Oct 17, 2011)

my 2 cents worth...

I don't see the points grid anymore?? am i missing something? I like to be able to plan it out using the grid.

And my Home Resort (1 year out booking) only shows one resort, I know i have 4 in total!

Ya buggy, good concept I think.... I wonder if RCI will check these posts for bug reports? Should we email them what we find wrong!?!?! I think i will email them about my missing home resorts... that could be a data migration issue that may not get fixed otherwise.

laters...


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 17, 2011)

What a joke - does not work hardly at all with IE, but was finally able to get on with Mozilla after taking several minutes to get on the logon screen.  It was like the old days of dial up service over the phone lines - but seemed to work okay once I actually on.


----------



## GPLACERS (Oct 17, 2011)

wptamo said:


> my 2 cents worth...
> 
> I don't see the points grid anymore?? am i missing something? I like to be able to plan it out using the grid.
> 
> ...



I called RCI this afternoon talked to web support and quite frankly they did not want to discuss all these issues and said to email the complaints to feedback@rci.com


----------



## gncntry (Oct 17, 2011)

*Awful!*

Wow...how awful!  I am a Wyndham member and when I jump from Wyndham to RCI it brings up nothing but an error on page!


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 17, 2011)

well ...
1.logs itself out on my ipad if I try to "Search for a Vacation"
2.crashes IE on my laptop if I try to use the deposit calculator
3."search for a vacaton" works slowly on my desktop but the deposit calculator is completely nonfunctioning and causes the program to freeze.
4.Works, albeit slowly, on my daughter's Mac.

I'm quoting HuskyJim above...
"The absolute WORST web site of the hundreds I have used. Consistently inferior."

Trying to hold on through the learning curve for timesharing, but it seems like a BIG curve!


----------



## LynnW (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not having any trouble getting on but did notice that the price of Extra Vacations has gone up.  

Lynn


----------



## linsj (Oct 17, 2011)

Going through the Hilton portal in IE, I get a blank page. Can get in with Chrome. However, so far I've clicked on two properties that supposedly have availability, but can't be found. 

I do like the fact that points and weeks are now combined.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 17, 2011)

*smart phone*

Website works much better on my smart phone.


----------



## bailey (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone use the deposit calculator?


----------



## GPLACERS (Oct 17, 2011)

bailey said:


> Can anyone use the deposit calculator?



I tried mine but it was buggy, seems I had to wait a bit for the calendar to show up.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nothing special*

No idea what we were expecting but the only change I notice in RCI Weeks is locations and resorts that RCI is recommending me. A huge disappointment. Nothing extra at all. Not even RCI Platinum membership for non-US and non-UK members.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 18, 2011)

Only some cosmetic changes on the weeks side.

The points side "advanced search" is the bomb!!  

Home resort and home group are MIA - sure hope they return soon


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 18, 2011)

FWIW, I found the suggested areas and resorts very hit and miss.  Many are overvalued, oversupplied resorts.  The first one it listed for me the other day was Vacation Village at Parkway and I think Grandview was on the list, too.  Many of the others are resorts I've already been to.  Some are rated like 3 stars or below.  Really?


----------



## pranas (Oct 18, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> I like it - the search by calendar is cool.
> 
> 1. zero in on resort you want
> 2. select a month (then another if nada)
> ...


----------



## janej (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think you could hold with RCI points exchange on the point side even before the update.   One change I noticed is that I no longer receive email when I put a week on hold or confirm an exchange online.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 18, 2011)

JulieAB said:


> I no longer see a $95 resort fee for DVCs.  Is that new??



Probably an oversight. I bet it's still charged.

Sheila


----------



## wptamo (Oct 19, 2011)

Exchange Fees for Home Resorts? Did they go up? I see a note of $151 Cdn. 
I thought they were discounted to $40-$50 for your home resort??? 
Or am I confused? or is that posting just a general one? or did RCI sneak in fee increases? (cynical these days).

thanks,

wpt.


----------



## wptamo (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to follow up.. I did a home resort exchange in July 2011, I checked my card and the fee was $107 cdn... I went thru the phone service as the online transaction failed... so perhaps it was even less?
Hmm I will send them an email asking... 
wonder if they are getting inundated with calls and e-mails?
I wonder what their IT infrastructure is like? (or where it was developed? offshore???) oops I digress...

laters...

wpt


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 19, 2011)

Home Resort and Home Group is still broken for me - I cant even get to the "select this unit" page.

Maybe it will work in a few days :annoyed:


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 19, 2011)

wptamo said:


> Just to follow up.. I did a home resort exchange in July 2011, I checked my card and the fee was $107 cdn... I went thru the phone service as the online transaction failed... so perhaps it was even less?
> Hmm I will send them an email asking...
> wonder if they are getting inundated with calls and e-mails?
> I wonder what their IT infrastructure is like? (or where it was developed? offshore???) oops I digress...
> ...



The discounted home exchange fee was $40 us if you booked the full 7 days during the 11-12 month period.  From 10-11 you got home group priority and could book any number of days but no discount.  10 months or less you can book anywhere including your home resort but fees were not discounted.


----------



## Lucian75 (Oct 19, 2011)

What an amazing week we had in Seapoint! The resort was fantastic, could not do more to be helpful. One evening we sent my daughter down to ask if someone could open a bottle of wine for us as we had no corkscrew - she returned with the bottle opened and in a silver bucket of ice! 
We did not need a car - the resort shuttle service was better than any we have ever experienced before in our 21 years of timeshare ownership!
The highlight of our week was Table mountain, I did the trip up in less than 10 minutes by cable car, my husband and daughter age 11, did the 3 hour climb to the top. The views were amazing.


----------



## wptamo (Oct 19, 2011)

Got a reply from RCI, left out the respondents name.

Hello,



Thank you for your e-mail.



Unfortunately, the Points website cannot support Home Week, Home Resort or Home Group reservations at this time when the Points account includes multiple ownerships. For assistance in booking reservations which are currently not supported online, please call an RCI Points Guide for assistance at 877/968-7476. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused.



Kind Regards,


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing I noticed on the description of the units they are not stating if the bedrooms have king or queen beds just the sleep number and baths.  Now we have to depend on our Tug reviews or calling the resorts.

I still can't get the calculator to work.


----------



## kwilson (Oct 19, 2011)

The deposits section now has me owning a resort I have never heard of. Think I'll just wait to see how long it takes them to figure that out. I'm sure they have enough problems to work on for the present


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a way around this change.  I am searching for 2 different resorts on Kauai for with 8/31 or 9/1.  I already have a week booked for check in 9/7.  Since the week that I have booked was sitting there for days and never linked to my ongoing search for that week and unit I check my search every day.  Now with the "new and enhanced" RCI, I can not longer go from August to September without going back to the page before.  In the past I was able to just click on the arrow to go ahead or back a month.  Thanks


----------



## wptamo (Oct 19, 2011)

wptamo said:


> Got a reply from RCI, left out the respondents name.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Wow, got a call from RCI, they are aware of the issue I'm having and will go into my account to fix, I also mentioned the exchange rate values where high while in the home resort and they will take a look at that too! Nice... I asked if there were any rate increases, he said, no... Cool!

Hopefully whatever they find wrong with mine will be something they can apply to others having the same issue.

If I can guess they are returning a count of only one (resort key?) when they query the DB for my home resorts... I suspect if they fix that query bingo....  

once the dust settles and we get use to the new system I think there will good benefits for us.

Laters...


----------



## ScubaKat (Oct 19, 2011)

I am pretty new to RCI.. I thought I used to be able to see a points calendar specific for each resort that specifies weeks and how many points that week would be...  I can't seem to find it anywhere now?


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 19, 2011)

kwilson said:


> The deposits section now has me owning a resort I have never heard of. Think I'll just wait to see how long it takes them to figure that out. I'm sure they have enough problems to work on for the present



My deposit available is messed up too.  It has my resort comapny and an ID number.  I plugged in the ID number and no such resort nothing shows up.  I'm just ignoring it since my resort has to do the depositing.  I can't do it online anyways.  My already deposits and TPUs are all ok.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> If it makes you go date by date instead of showing you the whole picture that is indeed a huge aggravation and a ''disenhancement''.



I'm with you, huge disenhancement.  I am an opportunistics exchanger.  I want to know what is available and then when.  I am not tied to the when only. 

Weeks display is fine.  Pure Points and any of the MINI Systems Portal (Wyndham and HGVC) suck. Sure it give you the unit size and dates summary, but you have to open up each individual interval to "SEE" what size units are available.  I guess now I have to seach by unit size too and then repeat the search for each unit size I will tolerate a smaller unit for.

Big thumps down for me.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 21, 2011)

*yeah, a disappointment for someone who plans and is not fixed to a sked*

IMO, having to search for available points exchanges via 30 day window was a PIA before the recent change.  But regardless of what you call it now -- you essentially have to search by the day from here on; just from the highlighted days in the calendar!  Yes, the monthy picture is gone and a lot of clicking is involved; becoming a gigantic PIA.

*Note To RCI: *What a shame RCI, you had a chance to really excel in the implementation of your "points enhancements" and you went backwards in my view.  [It looks like it's just a rehash of the Wyndham and RCI rental ports; only with $$$ converted into points?]  I just don't see any of the great enhancements that was touted by your adds.  Good thing I had low expectations for you in the first place, or I'd really be disappointed!

*Note To Self:* How come I haven't been able to search for any points exchanges longer than a 7 day period? How come any browser I use on the website has some/different problems?  It's good to see that most things never really change with RCI website technology!


----------



## cpnuser (Oct 21, 2011)

*short dated weeks*

I called a RCI vacation couselor earlier today to get some info about an unit(2 back to back weeks) I  confirmed on the points side last night (I won't tell you how long it took me to do it).  She told that she could not get online to do certain things right now, but by tomorrow ALL the problems would be solved on their site.  In a very nice way, I told her she was dreaming.  

My husband is retired, so we are able to do a lot of short dated weeks.  I noticed quite a few listed online today that required a lot of points that were within the 30 day short dated period.  I figured it was just another clitch that RCI was probably working on .  Members shouldn't have to put up with this everytime RCI updates  their site.  Granted, maybe some members find some things improved, but to me the points side is a big mess.  But tomorrow is another day and we can look forward to a problem free site in the morning.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 22, 2011)

cpnuser said:


> I called a RCI vacation couselor earlier today to get some info about an unit(2 back to back weeks) I  confirmed on the points side last night (I won't tell you how long it took me to do it).  She told that she could not get online to do certain things right now, but by tomorrow ALL the problems would be solved on their site.  In a very nice way, I told her she was dreaming.


FWIW,  I'm finding the RCI Weeks interface to be running MUCH FASTER today than earlier this week.  I like it.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 23, 2011)

rhonda said:


> FWIW,  I'm finding the RCI Weeks interface to be running MUCH FASTER today than earlier this week.  I like it.



Wait until you see all the added housekeeping fees for a standard Week to Week exchange! You may not like it so much then  

I am just floored over this. And not in a good way at all.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 23, 2011)

If resorts are charging Housekeeping fees to exchangers thats on the HOA and/or the management companies for the resorts not RCI.  RCI might suggest it to the resorts but the money is being collected at check in.  I know some resorts are charging exchangers fees that they don't charge owners.  Fees like parking and internet that presumably the owner who exchanged paid with MF but the HOA is using to keep MF down.  As long as there is proper disclosure you can avoid the resorts who do this.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 23, 2011)

I think those are erroneously showing up on the Weeks side when most of them should only be on the Points side for stays of less than a week.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, not exactly.  I have traded into more than one resort in Europe that charged housekeeping and other fees to RCI exchangers, but not to its own owners or to DAE exchangers.  I have also seen posts of SFX members who escaped extra fees that were imposed on RCI exchangers.




tschwa2 said:


> If resorts are charging Housekeeping fees to exchangers thats on the HOA and/or the management companies for the resorts not RCI.  RCI might suggest it to the resorts but the money is being collected at check in.  I know some resorts are charging exchangers fees that they don't charge owners.  Fees like parking and internet that presumably the owner who exchanged paid with MF but the HOA is using to keep MF down.  As long as there is proper disclosure you can avoid the resorts who do this.


----------



## cpnuser (Oct 23, 2011)

*Search- Points*

I just tried to do a search on the points side tonight.  When I click on the "units available" for a resort, no monthly calendar comes up to show what is available.   Is RCI  EVER going to get this straightened out?  Why can't they put it back like it was?   It was fairly simple to do search, now it is just a big mess.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 24, 2011)

*RCI is broken......*

Modifying searches doesn't work.
Setting up new searches doesn't work.
Inventory shows on Shell's portal that cannot be see in either weeks or points (odd, since Shell is leaving RCI in a few months).
Housekeeping fees are showing for all exchanges for resorts that will likely not charge the fees
Calendars aren't working

It's a real mess, but that's my opinion.  I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't get a search started at all....anyone else having trouble?


----------



## saturn28 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have no problems using Firefox, but it doesn't work very well with Internet Explorer


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Can't get a search started at all....anyone else having trouble?



IE is just not doing anything in Weeks or Points. RCI must outsource their computer software to someplace without electric -- because they certainily don't test their new code.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 24, 2011)

It was supposed to be a solution to all the problems and misfunctions in the RCI online system, like the phantom weeks. That was what RCI told me.
- Not all my favorite searches work anymore.
- I do miss the calender of months.
- The recommendations don't think about the 1 in 4 year rule.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't log in to RCI through the WM Portal at all today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can log into weeks but not points.  So disappointed they haven't fixed the problems, but I know RCI will fix things eventually.  It's such a complicated website with so many functions, I can see how it would be difficult to make vast changes and have everything work.  As long as it works eventually, I am happy.


----------



## Skittles1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad to know that it's not just me who can't log onto Points.  I was getting nervous...


----------



## cpnuser (Oct 27, 2011)

*Points- phone*

I tried to call RCI to check on a points unit I have on "hold" just now.  I can't even get to a vacation counseler.  Message says to "Call back later".


----------



## prickler (Oct 27, 2011)

The only web browser I can get to work consistently is Opera, and Firefox has been the worst with the new changes. Just have to roll with the punches I guess.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 27, 2011)

I received another e-mail saying that they have extended the $199 sale until tomorrow so I decided to see what was available but when I tried to get in I got the message saying that RCI Points is not available online or at the call centre. Maybe that's why they had to extend it another day. 

Lynn


----------



## RitaN (Oct 27, 2011)

*IE8 and IE9 not showing units on Points*

I called and spoke to a rep whotold me that the new RCI has problems with Internet Explorer 8 and IE9 versions.  I used another browser (Firefox) and could see the available weeks.  I did not save any searches though.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a lengthy email yesterday from RCI. The gist of it was that RCI Points is down for both customers and staffers and they'll send another email when they get it up again. No subsequent email.

Is anybody surprised?

Sheila


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I got my email "RCI Points back up" at 11:55 am this morning*



sfwilshire said:


> I got a lengthy email yesterday from RCI. The gist of it was that RCI Points is down for both customers and staffers and they'll send another email when they get it up again. No subsequent email.
> 
> Is anybody surprised?
> 
> Sheila



I was on RCI Points during the early AM hours this morning..


----------



## philemer (Oct 30, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I was on RCI Points during the early AM hours this morning..



Can't search on "weeks" side. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------

